# DIY



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

Hi everyone. How are you vapers doing?
i really hope i am posting this message in the right group??
So i have am from the so new with no clue people to the vape world. Loving it though.
So i am very much a diy type of guy on anything , doing my research before taking on a task to stretch my few rands and save here and there.
So i just started making my own juice following recipes that were tried and said to be good. i have now made 2 recipes, custard donut and strawberry custard. This was made 2 nights ago in glass bottles mixed very well with a tiny hand blender.
When i smell the juice it smells soooo good. both. but when doing a test vape it has no real taste. only tiny hints of what was put in.
So i know i should give the juice lots and lots of time to steep.
My question is should the fresh made juice not have its taste already and then steep to just to bring out the flavors more and not taste close to nothing.

I do apologize if the message is in the wrong place. Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (10/9/17)

Some juice has its taste right after mixing and gets better with time. You are welcome to share your recipes and we can give some guidance...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

Friep said:


> Some juice has its taste right after mixing and gets better with time. You are welcome to share your recipes and we can give some guidance...




Hi thanks. the one wss custard doughnut. at 70/30 . the ingredients were cake batter 2% glazed doughnut 6% sweet cream 3% vanilla custard v2 7%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (10/9/17)

Haven't tried this recipe yet but you should be getting some custard notes and some doughnut notes from the shake already. 2 week steep will help allot too develop the custard notes. What's the recipe for the strawberry custard have a bit more experience with strawberry mixes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (10/9/17)

Zuhail said:


> Hi thanks. the one wss custard doughnut. at 70/30 . the ingredients were cake batter 2% glazed doughnut 6% sweet cream 3% vanilla custard v2 7%


@RichJB just a fountain of diy knowledge and the steep master he will definitely be able to give some help

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (10/9/17)

Zuhail said:


> Hi thanks. the one wss custard doughnut. at 70/30 . the ingredients were cake batter 2% glazed doughnut 6% sweet cream 3% vanilla custard v2 7%


It could also be down to what atomizer you're using along with the build.
If you could give us the specs of your build or if you're using commercial coils that would help us help you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

Friep said:


> @RichJB just a fountain of diy knowledge and the steep master he will definitely be able to give some help


Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> It could also be down to what atomizer you're using along with the build.
> If you could give us the specs of your build or if you're using commercial coils that would help us help you.



it's a coil art rdta mafe to a dripper. 22 gauge Kanthal wire dual coil about 7 wraps at 2.4mm i think. cotton bacon. using the bottom vents half open

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

Friep said:


> Haven't tried this recipe yet but you should be getting some custard notes and some doughnut notes from the shake already. 2 week steep will help allot too develop the custard notes. What's the recipe for the strawberry custard have a bit more experience with strawberry mixes



i think its vanilla custard


Friep said:


> Haven't tried this recipe yet but you should be getting some custard notes and some doughnut notes from the shake already. 2 week steep will help allot too develop the custard notes. What's the recipe for the strawberry custard have a bit more experience with strawberry mixes



its was strawberry 10% bavarian cream? and vanilla custard? not sure on the percentages for the 2 as i dont have my book on me lol. sorry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

@Zuhail, I'd give it two weeks at least for the flavour to develop. There are some iffy concentrates in there, Cap Glazed Doughnut and Cake Batter can do strange things to a mix. And then custards need a long steep anyway, Cap VC v2 especially so.

That said, you should still be getting decent flavour off the shake. I take it you've just transitioned from commercial juice? That can be problematic. Commercial juices often contain a lot of sweetener as it's an effective way to get flavours to pop. The recipe you posted contains no sweetener, which would be a good thing for me as I don't use much sweetener at all. But it may not work for you, and won't be a prominent flavour if you're accustomed to commercial juice.

If you are committed to DIY, one suggestion is that you look up some clone DIY recipes of commercial juices on alltheflavors.com. Often, those recipes are designed to approximate the original commercial juice and will thus be more in line with the commercial approach. If you prefer those recipes, it's a clear indicator of your palate preference. However, be aware that your palate can also change over time. I have very different flavour preferences now from what I had a year ago. Sometimes DIY juice is something you may need to ease into and allow your palate to get accustomed to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

Zuhail said:


> 10% bavarian cream





I don't think 10% of any cream is a good idea. Creams can mute flavours horribly. Maybe find some similar recipes where no flavour is used at more than 4% and see if you get better and more distinct flavour from them. A lot of recipes are old now and date from an era when people were super-ohming on MTL devices at 10W. Those recipes aren't very effective in today's sub-ohm gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> @Zuhail, I'd give it two weeks at least for the flavour to develop. There are some iffy concentrates in there, Cap Glazed Doughnut and Cake Batter can do strange things to a mix. And then custards need a long steep anyway, Cap VC v2 especially so.
> 
> That said, you should still be getting decent flavour off the shake. I take it you've just transitioned from commercial juice? That can be problematic. Commercial juices often contain a lot of sweetener as it's an effective way to get flavours to pop. The recipe you posted contains no sweetener, which would be a good thing for me as I don't use much sweetener at all. But it may not work for you, and won't be a prominent flavour if you're accustomed to commercial juice.
> 
> If you are committed to DIY, one suggestion is that you look up some clone DIY recipes of commercial juices on alltheflavors.com. Often, those recipes are designed to approximate the original commercial juice and will thus be more in line with the commercial approach. If you prefer those recipes, it's a clear indicator of your palate preference. However, be aware that your palate can also change over time. I have very different flavour preferences now from what I had a year ago. Sometimes DIY juice is something you may need to ease into and allow your palate to get accustomed to.


Wow thank you so much. Really do appreciate that info.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think 10% of any cream is a good idea. Creams can mute flavours horribly. Maybe find some similar recipes where no flavour is used at more than 4% and see if you get better and more distinct flavour from them. A lot of recipes are old now and date from an era when people were super-ohming on MTL devices at 10W. Those recipes aren't very effective in today's sub-ohm gear.


noted. i did actually pull that from Google . lesson learnt. a good thing i found out about ecigssa lol. will be hanging out a lot in the recipe area. i love diy. fall a few times but thanks for the info to get me going again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (10/9/17)

No worries, we've all been there. My first DIY attempts were single TFA flavours at 15% or something bizarre. It causes me pain just to admit it. 

E-liquid-recipes.com is a reasonable resource but for the latest recipes with the most up-to-date techniques and principles, alltheflavors.com is invaluable. Loads and loads of excellent recipes and recipe notes there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (10/9/17)

RichJB said:


> No worries, we've all been there. My first DIY attempts were single TFA flavours at 15% or something bizarre. It causes me pain just to admit it.
> 
> E-liquid-recipes.com is a reasonable resource but for the latest recipes with the most up-to-date techniques and principles, alltheflavors.com is invaluable. Loads and loads of excellent recipes and recipe notes there.


Thanks lol i already had a quick look now at alltheflavors.com and want to start mixing lol. looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

Zuhail said:


> i think its vanilla custard
> 
> 
> its was strawberry 10% bavarian cream? and vanilla custard? not sure on the percentages for the 2 as i dont have my book on me lol. sorry



I agree with @RichJB 10% bavarian cream is a bit too high I. I would not go more than 3%. One of my adv strawberry recipes is: tfa strawberry ripe 6% cap strawberry sweet 3 - 4%. Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3% tfa vanilla custard 2% you can use cap vanilla custard at 2% and if you dont have cap sweet strawberry use ripe at 10% think this is an adaptation from this http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322/strawberry fog.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (11/9/17)

Friep said:


> I agree with @RichJB 10% bavarian cream is a bit too high I. I would not go more than 3%. One of my adv strawberry recipes is: tfa strawberry ripe 6% cap strawberry sweet 3 - 4%. Tfa cheesecake Graham crust 3% tfa vanilla custard 2% you can use cap vanilla custard at 2% and if you dont have cap sweet strawberry use ripe at 10% think this is an adaptation from this http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/226322/strawberry fog.


Thanks. will be giving that a try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

Can't comment on steeping with this one finish it in three day's normally. Think I am on version 8 of this one keep on changing it and adding something extra. The base stays more or less the same thats the 3% bavarian cream 3% cheesecake Graham crust and 2% vanilla custard if you have cap v1 vanilla custard 1% is enough...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (11/9/17)

Friep said:


> Can't comment on steeping with this one finish it in three day's normally. Think I am on version 8 of this one keep on changing it and adding something extra. The base stays more or less the same thats the 3% bavarian cream 3% cheesecake Graham crust and 2% vanilla custard if you have cap v1 vanilla custard 1% is enough...


Cool. i actually have from those flavours for the base. im not sure how the adding works after you have a base but will try the recipe you gave. i still super fresh so i need to get ready made juice to vape while i wait and as @RichJB said my change from bought juice to diy is giving me a taste problem. so hoping this month goes fast lol as i have nothing to vape if i dont buy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

If you have some of the ingredients give that mix a go its a shake and vape for me but pallets are different.

The basic idea behind a base is that you layer your fruits on the base so basically you just add an accent to it. In the case with that bavarion cream cheesecake custard base I add different strawberrys to it and see what happens I also ad some other creams to the mix sometimes or something like marshmallow to make it more creamy.

When developing a recipe you look for something in the real world that you want to make like lets say a strawberry cheesecake. Then you break it down what goes into a strawberry cheesecake? We have the cheesecake filling and the crust and the strawberry syrup on top. Then basically your cheesecake filling will be your base or stone and you play around with your crust and syrup or your accents.

In flavour perspective looking at this strawberry cheesecake recipe https://diyordievaping.com/2016/02/08/the-real-strawberry-cheesecake-rereremiixxxx/
The sweet cream and new york cheesecake will form your cheesecake base and the Graham craker clear your crust, and the strawberry ripe and sweet combo your syrup or accent. 
The fun starts when you change the strawberry or the crust so from Graham cracker clear to maybe a sugar cookie and inw biscuit combo etc. Or the strawberry to tfa strawberry and strawberry ripe then the possibilities become endles but you still have a cheesecake because the base stays the same.

Diy has a huge learning curve but it is fun the more concentrates you taste and understand the better your mixes will become and check the free content on diy or diy helps a lot too understand flavours and layering and supporting flavours.

I started with single flavours like @RichJB. 10% tfa spearmint not a very nice mix gives you actual heart burn when you vape it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuhail (11/9/17)

Friep said:


> If you have some of the ingredients give that mix a go its a shake and vape for me but pallets are different.
> 
> The basic idea behind a base is that you layer your fruits on the base so basically you just add an accent to it. In the case with that bavarion cream cheesecake custard base I add different strawberrys to it and see what happens I also ad some other creams to the mix sometimes or something like marshmallow to make it more creamy.
> 
> ...



I am really learning a lot lol Thanks again. just reading that I feel like I need it lol. Could I ask if you can help with a 2 mix recipe that you know of and I can try so I have something to vape on as I going to order more flavours now. a shake and vape ,something sweet of fruity. I do love bakery type flavours but due to the situation will need to get a quick fix lol. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (11/9/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/
This thread has some excellent 1 to 2 flavour recipes that you can give a go. These days I don't mix allot of 2 flavour recipes. You are welcome to post what flavour concentrates you have and we can give some ideas or point you in the right direction.

Something that also helps is going onto http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ create a free acount and create a flavour stash then you put in what you have or what you want to get and hit what can I make.

Then it shows you recipes you can make with what you have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (11/9/17)

If you want quick and easy fruits with max three flavours, here is a whole bunch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zuhail (11/9/17)

RichJB said:


> If you want quick and easy fruits with max three flavours, here is a whole bunch.



checked it out. I have found a few quick fix that I will be making tonight and will give some feedback to you guys. Thanks to @RichJB and @Friep for all the help. Real Good welcome to ecigssa from you guys. Thanks
Will be needing some info on coil building but for now I need some juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

